# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo расширяет линейку многорежимных компьютеров новыми трансформерами и устройствами со съемными

## PRKVADRAT

_Широкий выбор четырех-, трех-, и двухрежимных устройств_

·         MIIX 2 — семейство ноутбуков со съемными компонентами «3-в-1», представленное ультратонкими 10-дюймовыми и высокопроизводительными 11-дюймовыми моделями.
·         YOGA 2 — легендарное устройство, работающее в режимах ноутбук, планшет, презентация и консоль, с обновленным дизайном для широкого круга потребителей.
·         Flex 14D и 15D — ноутбуки-трансформеры с двумя режимами работы, по невероятной цене. 

Лидер в производстве многорежимных компьютеров, компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) объявила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] о пополнении [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. В него вошли трехрежимный ноутбук MIIX 2 со съемными компонентами, ноутбук-трансформер YOGA 2 с расширенными функциями и четырьмя уникальными режимами работы и двухрежимные ноутбуки-трансформеры Flex 14D и 15 с весьма привлекательной ценой.
10-дюймовые и 11-дюймовые модели MIIX 2 обращают на себя внимание конструкцией со съемными компонентами, позволяющей переключаться между режимами ноутбука, презентации и планшета. YOGA 2 подтверждает славу оригинального ноутбука YOGA поворотной на 360° и складной конструкцией, но предлагает более широкие возможности теперь по цене для массового покупателя. Созданные на основе оригинальных ноутбуков-трансформеров Flex, модели Flex 14D и 15D работают в двух режимах (ноутбук и консоль), но теперь оснащены четырехъядерным процессором AMD A6 в максимальной комплектации и видеокартами AMD Radeon™.

*Новые многорежимные устройства* *MIIX** 2 со съемными компонентами*

Компания Lenovo отлично понимает, что одна и та же конструкция не подходит всем пользователям, поэтому серия MIIX 2 дополнена новыми уникальными моделями со съемными компонентами для работы в нескольких режимах. MIIX 2 позволяет взять с собой в дорогу только экран-планшет, а в случае необходимости вновь соединить его с базой, превратив в полноценный ноутбук под управлением Windows 8.1. В режиме ноутбука можно использовать экран и полноразмерную клавиатуру, а если повернуть планшет на 180° и установить его в гнездо на клавиатуре, то MIIX 2 переходит в третий режим – режим консоли – для просмотра кинофильмов или фотографий. 

*10-дюймовый ультрапортативный трансформер*

Созданное для мобильных пользователей, 10-дюймовое устройство MIIX 2 отличается исключительной портативностью. Это самое тонкое (всего 0,9 см) устройство подобного класса, которое весит 590 грамм. В нем используется новый 64-разрядный четырехъядерный процессор Intel® Atom™ и операционная система Windows 8.1. Невероятная компактность сочетается с богатыми мультимедийными возможностями – ведь MIIX 2 оснащен дисплеем FHD (1920x1200) с 10-точечным сенсорным интерфейсом, модулем WiFi, опциональным модулем 3G1, стереофоническими динамиками JBL, формирующими глубокий пространственный звук, памятью eMMC до 128 ГБ, а также слотом для подключения карт памяти micro SD емкостью до 32 ГБ для хранения музыки, фильмов, фотографий и данных. Имеются фронтальная HD-камера 2МП (720p) и задняя камера 5 МП, чтобы пользователь мог запечатлеть незабываемые моменты – в статике и движении. Благодаря длительному времени автономной работы MIIX 2 можно использовать в течение целого дня без подзарядки. 

*11-дюймовый высокопроизводительный трансформер*

10-дюймовая модель MIIX 2 оптимизирована для исключительной мобильности, а в модели с 11-дюймовый дисплеем упор сделан на высокую производительность. Это достигается благодаря процессору Intel® Core™ i5 до 4-го поколения, быстродействующему твердотельному накопителю, емкость которого увеличена до 256 ГБ, и дисплею стандарта FHD (1920x1200) с матрицей IPS. В 11-дюймовой версии MIIX реализовано множество полезных возможностей, как и в 10-дюймовой модели: Windows 8.1 с поддержкой 10-точечного сенсорного интерфейса, модули WiFi и 3G1 (последний – опционально), динамики JBL® , фронтальная и задняя HD-камеры, длительное время работы от аккумулятора в течение целого дня. 

Обе серебристо-серые модели MIIX 2 гарантируют удобное подключение к сети, хранение и перенос данных. Благодаря порту mini HDMI можно выводить изображение на большой экран, имеются кард-ридер SD, порт micro USB и карты micro SD, а также разъем USB 2.0 на клавиатуре. 

*YOGA** 2 и* *Flex** 14/15**D** с улучшенной функциональностью для массового покупателя* 

Функции YOGA — удобного в работе ноутбука-трансформера, ставшего стандартом для многорежимных компьютеров, расширены в модели YOGA 2. Она отличается современным дизайном и содержит новые интеллектуальные функции по доступной для массового потребителя цене – от 520 долларов США (11-дюймовая модель). Кроме того, возможности YOGA 2 улучшены благодаря большему количеству приложений YOGA Picks — уникальной «умной» службы Lenovo, которая рекомендует приложения в зависимости от режима работы устройства. Потребители с удовольствием продолжат использовать устройство в режимах ноутбука, консоли, презентации и планшета, но теперь в более компактном корпусе и с улучшенной функциональностью.

Толщина 11-дюймовая модели составляет всего 1,7 см, а вес – 1,3 кг. В максимальной комплектации устройство оснащено новым четырехъядерным процессором Intel® Pentium®, обеспечивающим высокую производительность. Пользователи могут хранить огромное количество медиаконтента – фотографий, фильмов и игр – на жестком диске емкостью 500 ГБ. 

В старшей, более мощной 13-дюймовой модели с толщиной 1,73 см и весом 1,6 кг используется процессор Intel Core i5 до 4-го поколения, клавиатура с подсветкой и дисплей стандарта Full HD (1920x1080). Для хранения важных документов доступны жесткий диск или гибридный твердотельный накопитель емкостью до 500 ГБ. Для модели YOGA 2 компания Lenovo обеспечивает интегрированную сервисную поддержку, в том числе продление и обновление гарантии, защиту от случайных повреждений, а также техническую поддержку премиум-класса. 

Новые ноутбуки-трансформеры Flex 14D и 15D – следующий шаг в линейке многорежимных ноутбуков-трансформеров Lenovo. Они отличаются исключительным соотношением цены и производительности, поскольку в максимальной комплектации оснащены четырехъядерным процессором AMD A6 и видеокартой AMD Radeon™. Модели Flex 14D и 15D можно использовать в двух режимах — ноутбука и консоли. При необходимости устройство превращается в высокопроизводительный ноутбук, а после поворота крышки на 180° – в удобное решение для новейших мультимедийных развлечений, поддерживающее технологию Dolby® Advanced Audio™ v2 и работающее от аккумулятора в течение целого дня. 
Все новые продукты Lenovo поставляются с интегрированной сервисной поддержкой, в том числе с продлением и обновлением гарантии, защитой от случайных повреждений, а также технической поддержкой премиум-класса. 


*Цитата* 

_«Благодаря появлению моделей_ _MIIX__ 2 со съемными компонентами и трансформеров_ _YOGA__ 2 и__ Flex__ покупателям больше не придется выбирать между ноутбуком и планшетом. Наши продукты работают в качестве ноутбука и планшета, имеются также новые режимы, которые еще больше упрощают и улучшают просмотр цифрового контента, — сказал Дэвид Роман (__David_ _Roman__), директор по маркетингу,_ _Lenovo__. – Теперь единственное решение, которое нужно принять покупателям — выбрать для себя многорежимное устройство_ _Lenovo__: то, которое поворачивается и складывается, или то, что разделяется на компоненты»._

_«Новое элегантное поколение устройств «2-в-1»_ _Lenovo__ открывает совершенно новые возможности для подключения, совместного использования данных, работы и развлечений, — считает Навин Шеной (__Navin_ _Shenoy__), вице-президент и генеральный директор подразделения платформ мобильных клиентов,_ _Intel_ _Corporation__. – Благодаря мощному процессору_ _Intel__ модель_ _MIIX__ 2 является идеальным сочетанием длительного времени автономной работы и беспримерной производительности в режиме планшета и ноутбука»._

*О компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире и лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Роли, Северная Каролина. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

